# Most well rounded dog breeds?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

There are plenty of breeds that _can_ do anything but I would make a couple points. First, not every individual of every breed can "do everything." Some poodles are great at dock diving and others won't set foot in water. Some border collies are great at herding while others have no interest in sheep. Some labs won't retrieve. A lot of it has to do with picking a puppy from lines that suits what you want to do with it. Even then it often fails. Many herding dogs are too nervy or reactive to compete in sports even when selected from agility lines.

Second, some dog breeds are jack-of-all-trades but masters of none. Poodles are one I would put in this category. Also some of the other retrievers. These are good dogs. If you're looking for a well rounded dog that you can do lots of different activities with, they're good choices. But they're not specialists and they're not going to be the best at doing anything.

Third, there's a saying in agility that the best dog for agility is the one you have. What this means is that you're better off working with the dog you already live with than going out and getting a dog specifically for a sport. You'll be more successful and have more fun working with a partner you already have a relationship with, and then maybe later after you know the ins and outs of your sport you can consider it when getting your next dog. Another saying is that when selecting a dog for agility, you want to pick the one you can live with for the other 23 hours of the day! It's true.

My recommendation, if you really want to get another dog to train and do sports with... is a labrador from working lines. I honestly think that they have the greatest chances of being both a dog you can live with and a dog that will excel reasonably well at most sports aside from protection sports and lure coursing. Labradors are low maintenance, and working line labs are drivey and perfect for dog sports. They are also the most popular service dog breed for a reason. They're harder to screw up than poodles are. Stonnie Dennis says working with working line labradors is similar to working with malinois in terms of their drive and trainability. Another thing about them is they're much less likely to exhibit behaviors that will cause you problems. Herding dogs tend to have protection instincts and are heavily influenced by movement. They tend to have more human wariness, excessive barking, car chasing, and child nipping. They're great dogs but may require more training due to these tendencies. I think it's better to stack the deck in your favor with a retriever. Possibly a golden, but it's much harder to find good working line goldens.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Raindrops said:


> There are plenty of breeds that _can_ do anything but I would make a couple points. First, not every individual of every breed can "do everything." Some poodles are great at dock diving and others won't set foot in water. Some border collies are great at herding while others have no interest in sheep. Some labs won't retrieve. A lot of it has to do with picking a puppy from lines that suits what you want to do with it. Even then it often fails. Many herding dogs are too nervy or reactive to compete in sports even when selected from agility lines.
> 
> Second, some dog breeds are jack-of-all-trades but masters of none. Poodles are one I would put in this category. Also some of the other retrievers. These are good dogs. If you're looking for a well rounded dog that you can do lots of different activities with, they're good choices. But they're not specialists and they're not going to be the best at doing anything.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't expect every dog from a breed to be good at everything. I should have just said that I will be looking for a well rounded dog that I can do a lot of different activities with. It's going to be a long time before I get a second dog too. Time for a thread edit!! Okay, thank you! I have heard really great things about working line Labs. I have never seen a Golden from working lines.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Golden are great working dogs and they are exceptional in obedience and love to take part in activities, they can also make good therapy dogs. They aren’t highly popular here the show ones are but working ones aren’t common. 
What about The English cocker or English springer spaniels, do you get the working types in the US?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

A well-bred Golden is pure magic. I wish they weren't so rare around here. Same with Cocker Spaniels. Some very unscrupulous breeders have been churning out neurotic examples of both for decades now. 

I think standard poodles fit your criteria well. I struggle to think of many things they can't do. And hypoallergenic dogs are really the best fit for therapy environments.

Since you've struggled with Sisko's strength sometimes, maybe a mini would be a nice addition?


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

You do have to know what your looking for when choosing a puppy for such purposes, Not all working dogs can make therapy dogs. I agree with Peggy about the poodle.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My opinion is a lab or a golden. I know several and have had friends that have had both and their dogs were both all certified therapy dogs. My one friend has had 4 golden, all certified therapy dogs, none of her goldens came from "working" lines. I think a golden is a good all purpose dog, as well as labs. Our lab we had when my children were young almost trained herself.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Ferris, it sounds as though what you're looking for is a good line of dogs (of whatever breed). Perhaps talking to owners of therapy dogs about their dogs is the place to start.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I would also suggest Golden retrievers. I wasn't a fan, but recently have met a few very nice ones, and I see why they are so popular. SO friendly, so eager to please, relatively smart, and just "DO THINGS WITH YOU NOW". I'm not personally a lab fan (there are a lot in my family, and I think they pant loudly, have no understanding of their body size/position, and smell!)


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I love goldens, but I would worry about the shedding if you are wanting to train your new pet to be a therapy dog. I love all dogs, but I would struggle being around a dog that sheds a lot...you might have clients that feel the same. I think a standard poodle with the right personality would be a better fit. I think a mini might be too small for safety reasons. 

Also wanted to add that you are choosing a really great career field! I've worked with some really great OTs in my profession. Very challenging but rewarding career path with lots of job options.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Raindrops said:


> My recommendation, if you really want to get another dog to train and do sports with... is a labrador from working lines. I honestly think that they have the greatest chances of being both a dog you can live with and a dog that will excel reasonably well at most sports aside from protection sports and lure coursing. Labradors are low maintenance, and working line labs are drivey and perfect for dog sports. They are also the most popular service dog breed for a reason. They're harder to screw up than poodles are. Stonnie Dennis says working with working line labradors is similar to working with malinois in terms of their drive and trainability. Another thing about them is they're much less likely to exhibit behaviors that will cause you problems. Herding dogs tend to have protection instincts and are heavily influenced by movement. They tend to have more human wariness, excessive barking, car chasing, and child nipping. They're great dogs but may require more training due to these tendencies. I think it's better to stack the deck in your favor with a retriever. Possibly a golden, but it's much harder to find good working line goldens.


Ironically, you have pretty much described why the original Labradoodles were bred. The foundation stock was from a line of proven service dogs; the intent was to keep the service dog characteristics from the retriever line while introducing poodle hair. Then, of course, the puppy millers jumped in.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

cowpony said:


> Ironically, you have pretty much described why the original Labradoodles were bred. The foundation stock was from a line of proven service dogs; the intent was to keep the service dog characteristics from the retriever line while introducing poodle hair. Then, of course, the puppy millers jumped in.


Yes, I get that. But I think that if we're talking about breeds _other_ than poodles that fit the bill, I still think the other retrievers come out on top. We know that poodles all by themselves can make great service dogs without any other retriever mixed in.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Vee said:


> Golden are great working dogs and they are exceptional in obedience and love to take part in activities, they can also make good therapy dogs. They aren’t highly popular here the show ones are but working ones aren’t common.
> What about The English cocker or English springer spaniels, do you get the working types in the US?


That's really interesting. I'm sure we have the working type English Cocker and English Springer Spaniels in the US. I'll check


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> A well-bred Golden is pure magic. I wish they weren't so rare around here. Same with Cocker Spaniels. Some very unscrupulous breeders have been churning out neurotic examples of both for decades now.
> 
> I think standard poodles fit your criteria well. I struggle to think of many things they can't do. And hypoallergenic dogs are really the best fit for therapy environments.
> 
> Since you've struggled with Sisko's strength sometimes, maybe a mini would be a nice addition?


Yeah 😔 there is only one Golden that I have seen that has like the best temperament. 

They would probably be the best fit for me too. I struggle to think of anything they can't do too. 

I have struggled with Sisko's strength sometimes, but it has gotten a lot better and I think that if the puppy gets trained sooner then it will be fine, and I'm getting in shape. I have nothing against minis and would probably steal someone's 😆, but I like medium and up sized dogs the best for me.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Goldens are popular in agility. I have seen some nice smaller ones that I would have loved to have. You could probably look into those lines. I don't see any big advantage for labs over goldens. I just initially said labs because a good lab is easier to come by and they have a slightly lower maintenance coat. I do find most dogs to smell more than poodles, but the oily retriever coat isn't one I'm super fond of. But watching Stonnie Dennis I'm still impressed enough with his labs that I'd consider having one some day despite the coat.

I like English springers and cockers a lot, but spaniels tend to be incredibly high energy for the first few years. I would probably look for a dog a little more mellow in temperament for service work.

A Duck Tolling Retriever would be another good retriever breed, though also not as readily available as a lab.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Ditto on the goldens, they’re wonderful dogs. I think our local library has one and a mini poodle come to a reading hour, and there’s one just behind us that if you didn’t see it, you’d never know it was there. If you get one, make sure you check up on cancer history in the pedigree, they’re one of the most prone dogs to it. Also check for skin allergies—I met several people growing up whose dogs perpetually had sores on them .


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Ditto on the goldens, they’re wonderful dogs. I think our local library has one and a mini poodle come to a reading hour, and there’s one just behind us that if you didn’t see it, you’d never know it was there. If you get one, make sure you check up on cancer history in the pedigree, they’re one of the most prone dogs to it. Also check for skin allergies—I met several people growing up whose dogs perpetually had sores on them .


Ichthyosis, parents can be tested for it


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Guys there are working line Cocker and English Spaniels breeders here in the US! 😁 next search, working line Golden Retrievers


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I found a working line Golden Retriever too! And all their females are tested for Ichthyosis too. They are OFA tested and cleared.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh, lovely! Sounds like your spoilt for choice now 😁 I would ask to visit the breeders of the breeds you are interested in, maybe when you meet and interact, asked questions you will have a clear preference. All are very similar but different and all are great dogs, I have grown up around all three breeds all the working types and had a golden myself, fantastic dogs.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Vee said:


> Oh, lovely! Sounds like your spoilt for choice now 😁 I would ask to visit the breeders of the breeds you are interested in, maybe when you meet and interact, asked questions you will have a clear preference. All are very similar but different and all are great dogs, I have grown up around all three breeds all the working types and had a golden myself, fantastic dogs.


Okay, I will! All 3 are better looking and cuter than their show counterparts😍 Vee, did you have a favorite?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I know several working cockers and they are non stop work! They are dogs that really need a job, and the job they want is quartering a field to find game birds, zigzagging backwards and forwards and side to side to cover every square yard. They need massive amounts of physical, mental and nasal exercise to keep them content - I cannot imagine any of the ones I meet being content with a few miles walk and therapy visits as a way of life. There are exceptions, of course, but I would think that for therapy work what is needed is intelligence, placidity, and an ability to sit still for long periods...


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

There are very few English Cockers around where I am, but the ones I have met were all companion/show(?) bred. They were all lovely dogs that would have been suitable for therapy or agility imo. 
The working-line labs I have met, tired me out just watching them lol. And I can handle a pretty good amount of dog energy... While working-line dogs of most breeds would be likely to excel in sports, I'm not sure I would consider them "well-rounded"- they are like a full time job to keep occupied!
If it were me, I would look more into breeders whose dogs have participated/titled in a variety of areas, but might not be specifically working lines.
And yes, Golden's are lovely and generally well rounded (but I don't think I can deal with the hair lol). I would say a very high percentage of the ones I meet are nice dogs, even with training that is, shall we say, not to poodle standards lol. Although they are prone to several health issues that you would have to watch for. 
Other ideas might be Shelties, Whippets (I don't think they are typical for formal obedience but they do well with sports that involves love running!) or most of the other spaniels: Brittany or Springer maybe?


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

My fav is the cocker my bro has a few they are great characters. They are all very similar, working goldens are a lot like spaniels the are very active and love working, a lot of people don’t realise this due to there more docile show type counterparts. They are smaller, lighter and more agile. 
Of course Spaniels can make therapy dogs and there are quite a few out there. They love people, attention and pleasing their owners, so they have brilliant temperaments for the role. You can guarantee it won’t get tired and won’t to retreat it will be more than happy to be around people for hours. A lot of people have hyperactive dogs that seem difficult because they haven’t met the dogs needs but if the effort is put in they are completely different dogs. It’s not easy though and they can be particularly difficult as puppies.
What is the most important aspect of getting the dog, sport or therapy?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps you should consider a papillon - intelligent, can excel at obedience and agility given the right incentives, small enough to sit on laps and beds and be welcomed almost anywhere!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Starvt said:


> There are very few English Cockers around where I am, but the ones I have met were all companion/show(?) bred. They were all lovely dogs that would have been suitable for therapy or agility imo.
> The working-line labs I have met, tired me out just watching them lol. And I can handle a pretty good amount of dog energy... While working-line dogs of most breeds would be likely to excel in sports, I'm not sure I would consider them "well-rounded"- they are like a full time job to keep occupied!
> If it were me, I would look more into breeders whose dogs have participated/titled in a variety of areas, but might not be specifically working lines.
> And yes, Golden's are lovely and generally well rounded (but I don't think I can deal with the hair lol). I would say a very high percentage of the ones I meet are nice dogs, even with training that is, shall we say, not to poodle standards lol. Although they are prone to several health issues that you would have to watch for.
> Other ideas might be Shelties, Whippets (I don't think they are typical for formal obedience but they do well with sports that involves love running!) or most of the other spaniels: Brittany or Springer maybe?


We will need something that can tire me and Sisko out, and I want the next puppy that I get to get on Sisko's nerves at first 😏 They are! I would have to let this dog run, swim, go for walks, sports, food puzzles, and be my helper inside the house. Okay, thank you! Any dog that I get, the parents will have to be titled. Lol. I have never heard anyone say that their Golden is a monster. I have heard that about their health 😔 I thinking having a Sheltie would be fun and cool, but their lifespan is 12 to 13 years. I think the lifespan should be longer for a dog that size. A Whippet would also be fun and cool, but there is something called a Silken Windhound that I would probably like better than the Whippet. I love the Brittany very much😍


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

fjm said:


> Perhaps you should consider a papillon - intelligent, can excel at obedience and agility given the right incentives, small enough to sit on laps and beds and be welcomed almost anywhere!


I think they might be too small for me, but my mom is looking to get another dog for Sisko to play with, but it has to be small, like no bigger than a mini Poodle. Would the Papillon be a good fit?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Papillons are toy sized. Maybe some kind of terrier? Border terriers come to mind within your size and need range. Terriers in general tend to be a bit sturdier, and would be more likely to hold up to ‘big dog’ play. My only concern is barking and the energy, if you were to go that route, but most of the Borders I’ve met have been fairly laid back. I think they use them in search and rescue.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Papillons are toy sized. Maybe some kind of terrier? Border terriers come to mind within your size and need range. Terriers in general tend to be a bit sturdier, and would be more likely to hold up to ‘big dog’ play. My only concern is barking and the energy, if you were to go that route, but most of the Borders I’ve met have been fairly laid back. I think they use them in search and rescue.


Thank you! I never even thought about any type of Terrier. I'm being judgemental, but I don't like their coats and I don't know much about them, but I will start my research on them! For me myself I wanted to get an Airedale Terrier, but I don't know about stripping its coat.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Thank you! I never even thought about any type of Terrier. I'm being judgemental, but I don't like their coats and I don't know much about them, but I will start my research on them! For me myself I wanted to get an Airedale Terrier, but I don't know about stripping its coat.


Hand stripping is easy. Is this the same dog for a therapy dog or a different one?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Vee said:


> Hand stripping is easy. Is this the same dog for a therapy dog or a different one?


It is?! If I had known that, I probably would have a Airedale Terrier now. I'm getting off thread topic😆 it's a different one. I'm starting a new thread.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Fenris-wolf said:


> It is?! If I had known that, I probably would have a Airedale Terrier now. I'm getting off thread topic😆 it's a


Yeah a breeder should show you how to do it but once you get the hang of it is easy. 
😂 yeah I got abit lost lol


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Vee said:


> Yeah a breeder should show you how to do it but once you get the hang of it is easy.
> 😂 yeah I got abit lost lol


Awesome! Lol😂


----------



## rcostaffies (Jan 12, 2015)

Fenris-wolf said:


> When I get my next dog breed I would like it to be a well rounded dog that I can do sports with and a lot of different activities with. Hey, this also tell me a bit more of what I want for my next dog!😀 I won't get another dog anytime soon. I want my own place to live, so that training and socializing will go by A LOT smoother this time. I'm going to start school soon to become a Occupational Therapist and need dogs who can help, because I also want to train dogs to help people later too when I become a much better handler and trainer.


If you like poodles stick with poodles. My standard excels in obedience, agility, and nose work. I did look for a dog from hunting lines because I wanted working drive. I also looked for a puppy that was extremely confident and interested in toys. I think more breeders are looking at making a working poodle. They were/are after all retrievers.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

rcostaffies said:


> If you like poodles stick with poodles. My standard excels in obedience, agility, and nose work. I did look for a dog from hunting lines because I wanted working drive. I also looked for a puppy that was extremely confident and interested in toys. I think more breeders are looking at making a working poodle. They were/are after all retrievers.


Awesome! I was thinking about it. Can I have the name and website of the breeder please? Yes, more breeders are breeding working Poodles again.


----------



## rcostaffies (Jan 12, 2015)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Awesome! I was thinking about it. Can I have the name and website of the breeder please? Yes, more breeders are breeding working Poodles again.


Unfortunately, my older poodles breeder is no longer breeding which is really unfortunate as I call him my border collie in a poodle suite. His lines, however, are Caralot, Forever, Kiyara, and Hanovia. I like a small standard so when told that I couldn't get a poodle from my previous breeder I looked for a small standard from dogs that had agility and obedience. I found TriStar poodles in California. My pup is still young but his conformation is sound and he has a great work ethic. He was retrieving to hand at 6wks and he is fearless. Both of my boys are 21/22" tall which is small for a standard but the perfect size for me. If I were looking for a full-size standard I would look at Harmony Poodles (Hunting Poodles) or Louter Creek (Louter Creek Poodle Puppies). These are just a couple. There are many more but I never pursued any others.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

My boy Raffi's father was his owner's hunting companion as well! He loves working too but thankfully uses up most of his energy running around the farm with my kids and other dog. I wouldn't consider him fearless though unfortunately 😬.



Fenris-wolf said:


> We will need something that can tire me and Sisko out,


Don't forget that Sisko will likely be a lot quieter by the time you get this new dog...


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

rcostaffies said:


> Unfortunately, my older poodles breeder is no longer breeding which is really unfortunate as I call him my border collie in a poodle suite. His lines, however, are Caralot, Forever, Kiyara, and Hanovia. I like a small standard so when told that I couldn't get a poodle from my previous breeder I looked for a small standard from dogs that had agility and obedience. I found TriStar poodles in California. My pup is still young but his conformation is sound and he has a great work ethic. He was retrieving to hand at 6wks and he is fearless. Both of my boys are 21/22" tall which is small for a standard but the perfect size for me. If I were looking for a full-size standard I would look at Harmony Poodles (Hunting Poodles) or Louter Creek (Louter Creek Poodle Puppies). These are just a couple. There are many more but I never pursued any others.


Okay, thank you!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Starvt said:


> My boy Raffi's father was his owner's hunting companion as well! He loves working too but thankfully uses up most of his energy running around the farm with my kids and other dog. I wouldn't consider him fearless though unfortunately 😬.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that Sisko will likely be a lot quieter by the time you get this new dog...


😂 do you have pics of him?

I can't imagine Sisko a lot quieter yet lol


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

How old is he these days?


----------

